# HDMI Monitor Problem



## L0K185 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm having trouble using the HDMI input on my monitor. I just bought a V7 D24W33 24" monitor and hooked it up to my new PC. The has two inputs, VGA (eww) and HDMI. When I hook the monitor up using VGA there are no problems (besides not looking very good). When I hook it up using the HDMI port things start to get odd. 

When the computer boots up I can see the BIOS and all the startup sequences like normal. I even see the Windows loading bar, but when it starts going to a higher resolution the screen just goes black. When it does this is looks like when you change resolutions and all monitors will go black for that .1 seconds then display the new resolution, except it just stays black here. Any resolution over 1280x1024 and it craps out. I can run at the native 1900x1200 with the VGA input without any problems. 

I've tried several graphics drivers and motherboard utilities in the hope that I wouldn't have to return this dang monitor (what a pain), but I'm running out of ideas. As I write this I realize more and more I'm going to have to 

What do you guys think?

Specs:
MB: EVGA 790i Ultra SLI
Video: GeForce 280GTX (note only DVI outputs, using DVI to HDMI connectors, have tried several)
Monitor: V7 D24W33
XP Pro SP3 (even tried SP2)

EDIT: Messed with it some more and more trouble. I just tried to change the resolution and the screen went black like usual, but after 10-15 seconds it came back on...but showing crazy red lines all over the place. Then it went black again...a few seconds later it comes back to life with my desktop but only the bottom quarter of it, then back to black. This repeated for several min, before it finally just stayed black.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd return the monitor under warranty and get another, if the same problem occurs, then you know its not the monitor....1900x1200 is above HD anyway, isnt it?


----------



## L0K185 (Jul 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of this problem before?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

It sounds as though you have a fault on the HDMI input of your monitor. Either that or its not compatible with the resolution you are trying to use. What power supply you using? it needs a minimum of a 550 Watt power supply.
(Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of Amps.)


----------



## L0K185 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have an 800W PSU. I emailed V7 and got this response:

For your inquiry, I've checked your video card model and found out that it is only a month old video. My best assumption is your video card still has some driver problems or your video card is defective. In order to check if your card is working fine, try to install a Windows Vista operating system and see if an HDMI to DVI connection will work on it's native resolution (1920X1200). Another thing you also need to check is your power supply. You video card alone already consumes 550W. HDMI or DVI connection consumes more power than VGA. You must have at least 600W power supply to accommodate your other peripherals as well. (e.g. DVDRWs, Hard drives, etc.)

Thank you for choosing V7. 

Sounds like BS to me...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd still say it was the monitor. Just read up on them and it seems a lot of the internal components are low cost items. Your power supply sounds more than adequate (You didnt specify the brand and model which can be important), I still suggest you take the monitor back for a replacement. It will be under warranty.If you have any other way of testing it (ie with another computer) I suggest you try that before you do.


----------

